# 8' Pecan



## jason8217 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have come across a nice amount of pecan wood and plan on carving with chainsaw. I like to work with pieces in upright position. They are very heavy (800lbs+). Has anyone come up with a way to stand them on their end without using large equipment? Just want to see some ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 20, 2013)

Might try attaching an A-frame gin pole to the end, then run a winch line over it and attach to the other end of the log. Give a tug on the winch line, and it'll stand right up. Make sure nobody is standing too close, and whatever you do, stay out from under it while lifting!! Hope this makes sense. Send a photo when you get a chance. Here's a sketch. The vertical gin pole is attached to the end of the log with screws or lag bolts to keep the log from rolling while you lift (if it can roll, it will.
View attachment 280283

By the way, the sketch is not to scale. A 14' 6x6 would probably be all right for the vertical gin pole, and 4x4s for the braces. It would depend some on the length of the log, and how powerful your winch is.


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Rez lifting*

When I carved my 14' Bigfoot. I used a highlift jack, jacking one end up as high I could get it, of course putting support under the end that is being lifted up. Once I get it high enough. I stap a chains to the end that is lifted up, and have a helper attached the chains to the front tow hitch of my truck, then the helper backs up the truck slowly lifting the log to upright position. Just make sure the chains is long enough so it will not fall on your truck, oh and stand at a safe distance from the log.
Once the log is standing up, support it by long 2x6 boards, nailing them onto the log, and other end into the ground.
I too wish had some heavy equipment, but nope thats why I called it Rez lifting... Good luck, be safe!


----------



## Incomplete (Feb 20, 2013)

Um, photos?!? I love chainsaw art


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Chainswaw art ur ask fur*

Well is some progress work in the carving of BigFoot.
Enjoy!


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope you'll keep us updated on the progress. Looks like you've got a young apprentice. Soon, the student will become the master. Boydt, I wonder if we're related somewhere way back?


----------



## Lorax1959 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Mobile hoist technique*

I am pretty lucky in many respects. I have a carving spot under the shade of some 18" plus black walnut trees in a level flood plain. I run a 1/4" plastic coated cable 16-18 feet off the ground between any two trees. on that cable I hook a come along that I use to lift a 3 ton chain hoist. I paid $75 for the hoist on craigslist. As long as I can find trees to support my cable I can move this rig to any location and lift logs as heavy as I can move in my pick up. I attach a sling that I rig OVER the end of a log to stand it upright. Currently I am working on a bunch of 24-30"+ white pine logs that go up to 9 feet long.


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have started working on this piece and have been slowly lifting it up by rolling it a little back and forth. Each time I roll it, I use a little bit larger piece on wedge shaped wood. I know have one end about 18" off the ground.


----------

